# Wild? or Domestic?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats your favorite types of betta fish? Of course many of you all know mine. Im a softy for the lovely wild types, the natural beauty. Something about a fish the way they are meant to be intrigues me so. Now dont get me wrong, I love the long flowing fins of the half moons. However when you see a macrostoma flare and they go from the dark brownish orange color to a bright orange and deep black, it throws you in awe! As my husband said its like turning on a light switch! Breathtaking!

Anyhow enough of me, I want to hear from all of you! Tell me your favorite and why! Also feel free to use pictures to show off!


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

majerah1, I didn't know the beta went through such color variation? Is this a mating situation or do they do that often for no apparent reason...I would like to see such event. When I had peruvian green discus...they are a very flat olive drab color, but when they communicate between each other perhaps in courtship display, they turn amazing color changes and flash side bars...to see is awh and inspiring for they go back to that dull olive drab color with not a hint of color anywhere. Larry


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

majerah1, do you have a female beta that the male can see nearby, or any reason he displays color changes...it really does sound very interesting and are these traits found in the domestic beta. I may need to obtain a beta fish just to watch for this activity. Larry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Larry, the domestics do indeed exhibit color change during spawning behavior, however they have been bred to show such exuberant coloring that its hard to notice. The macrostomas I do keep in groups in an aquarium setting. They are much more docile than the splendens bred for fighting so it works better for them and for me, because its so great to see natural behavior. 

This is my macrostoma tank:









This is one of my males and a young female:









and here is a video! 


In the video you will notice two males. One is at the top near the female and the other at the bottom munching. Notice the top males brighter. Thats him dressing out for the female. The little guy shows normal color when they are not impressing the ladies.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow I have only seen the domestic beta, for they look nothing like your fish. I must learn more about this fish, and I don't recall seeing anyone offer the beta you have, did you get yours from a lfs or breeder? Larry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A good friend on another site sold them to me. You can find auctions for them on aquabid, one such being here: AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettas1353891607 - wild macstoma betta - Ends: Sun Nov 25 2012 - 07:00:07 PM CDT

They are very pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh as a very small list of some, check out the auctions they have listed. 

AquaBid.com - Wild Type Betta Auctions - Tue Nov 20 07:53:59 2012

If they interest you you can find more of them on the IBCSMP site. They have decent profiles up there.

The IBC Species Maintenance Program

Theres more betta types than many people know of!


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Larry


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I like them all, it's just that part in me that finds it very hard to donate an entire tank to just a couple of fish and I have heard too many stories of people including other fish with Betas to make me not want to try it. I feel sorry for them when I see them at the store all alone in their cups.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I wanted to get a pair of macrostoma when I first seen them awhile back, but then I seen the price tag lol. I like to stick to the cheap fish for now. I would scare me to death paying over like $20 for a fish, But im a cheapskate. But one of these days im gonna get me a pair 

Are there any that require the same water parameters that are a little less pricy? Or would be better to start with?


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

jshiloh13 said:


> Are there any that require the same water parameters that are a little less pricy? Or would be better to start with?


Yes there are. Betta Pugnax or Betta Simplex are supposed to be great wild bettas to start with. I personally recommend Betta Albimarginata or Betta Channoides. Both of those are small paternal mouthbrooders that can handle most water parameters although they do prefer blackwater enviroments. If you are looking for something that is very similar in size and "look" but cheaper on the wallet--I recommend Betta Ocellata or Betta Unimaculata. Both of these are larger paternal mouthbrooders that are very similar looking to Betta Macrostoma.

I like the wild bettas better than domesticated splendens. They have so much personality and the interaction between the individual members in a species tank is priceless. I do still love all bettas and currently own some male domestic splendens. Bettas are just my preferred fish.  

I currently own: domestice Betta Splendens, Betta Albimarginata(actively breeding and producing fry), Betta Simplex, Betta Ocellata, and Betta Macrostoma. I will be getting Betta Pugnax soon as well.

Some Pics:

Betta Albimarginata Male









Betta Albimarginata Female









Betta Macrostoma Male









Betta Macrostoma Female


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

I hope to see more posts on the subject, for I have never sought to try betta fish, but now my interest has been sparked and need to gather as much information as possible to understand what I need to start a couple of betta, and already gather don't mix with a community tank...usually I like cicilds or tetras. Thanks for all the input Larry


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Betta ocellata are in the same complex as the macs and are less pricey. They are also easier to spawn and have just as great coloration.



















Pictas are also just as easy and a great little mouthbrooder. 

Also dont forget the bubblenesters, like the mahachais. They look alot like what you would expect a betta to look like and are easily kept in a community setting. The main reason I dedicate a tank to a species is conservation of the species. My male channoides in currently residing with rasboras, an angel and several lady splendens.I have a 55 set up holding renata ocellata two types of rasboras and killiefishes, So it can be possible to house them in community setups.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

You have such gorgeous fish!! These are wonderful!! I've always loved Bettas, but you have sparked a new interest in them!! Thank you!!


----------

